# Jackson RRTMG Rhoads Pro



## neurosis (Dec 18, 2012)

I talked about this a while ago. However! Has anyone bought one? Can anyone tellme how this thing plays and feels? It looks stunning. If it's close to the older Japanese series (I think this is made in Mexico) I would really want one.

Jackson RRTMG Randy Rhoads Pro Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Razzy (Dec 18, 2012)

They're made in Indonesia as far as I know.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 18, 2012)

The only pro series models that are shipping now are the Dinkys. I have a soloist on order as well. Looks like we get to be the guinea pigs!


----------



## geoffshreds (Dec 18, 2012)

neurosis said:


> I talked about this a while ago. However! Has anyone bought one? Can anyone tellme how this thing plays and feels? It looks stunning. If it's close to the older Japanese series (I think this is made in Mexico) I would really want one.
> 
> Jackson RRTMG Randy Rhoads Pro Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend


i plan on buying the rrmg (floyd rose version) as soon as i get some guitar center gift cards for christmas. cant say anything for it now but but i can say that my jackson demmelition king v is the best guitar ive ever played...and its pretty much the same specs-wise.. only differences are 24 frets on my king v as opposed to 22 on this, and i have an 81/60 combo instead of an 81/85


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 18, 2012)

$850 for an Indonesian made guitar?

lol no thanks


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm a Jackson n00b but my WRMG is Japan-made, and so were the other MG models like the DKMG. Funny how they moved production to Indonesia - it's definitely a step down.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, those look amazing!!


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> I'm a Jackson n00b but my WRMG is Japan-made, and so were the other MG models like the DKMG. Funny how they moved production to Indonesia - it's definitely a step down.



The Japanese factory that they contracted for their production guitars went out of business. Lots of factors, tsunamis, disappearing profit, questionable money management by said factory.

I feel like we've been over this hundreds of times 

They're competing with the Ibanez Premiums (which are also Indo-made, and great guitars!) and Schecters. I think the price point is right on.

I guess we'll find out how good they are when they come in, but for neck through guitars with real SD pickups and an original floyd (ok, Korean, but there is essentially no difference in performance in my experience) I'd say it's fair.


----------



## jc986 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jackson's quality control has really improved with their imports with the new X series, and I would presume with the new pro series as well. 

I recently got a made in China KEXTMG and I can't find a single flaw. Playability is easily comparable to my Japanese SLS3 and USA made SL2H. Build quality and playability are superior to my Korean Schecter C-1 Stealth.

I have played a couple of the Indonesian X series guitars and found them to be great instruments.


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 19, 2012)

> I feel like we've been over this hundreds of times


Sorry! Like I said, I'm new to Jacksons. The same thing happened to the BC Rich facility in Japan, and now the Japan-made BCs are really sought after. I miss the Japan Edition Ironbird I had.


----------



## Force (Dec 19, 2012)

It's gonna take time for some of us to let go of the MIJ gear, it was remarkable, but that ship has sailed, so let us get on with life.

Most of what is coming out of these other countries is actually pretty damn good. If somebody wants to snob it because it's not USA made, then it's their loss.

I'll never part with my MIJ Jacksons.......ever, but I am not worried about the quality of future guitars, some will suck but I'll buy one that doesn't. Seems easy enough to me.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> Sorry! Like I said, I'm new to Jacksons. The same thing happened to the BC Rich facility in Japan, and now the Japan-made BCs are really sought after. I miss the Japan Edition Ironbird I had.


 
No worries, not everyone knows . At least it isn't as bad here as JCFonline, they think that the world is ending because the new models are made somewhere other than Japan or the USA.

Yeah, it's unfortunate because the MIJ Jacksons were really good. The writing was on the wall for quite a while though. They weren't selling well because all the competition was quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## sochmo (Dec 19, 2012)

I cant wait till these are available, the rrmg and sl-2 pro insatin black both look killer, love the direct mount emg's


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 19, 2012)

> Yeah, it's unfortunate because the MIJ Jacksons were really good.


That's the reason why I ditched BC Riches after 4 years of playing them! MIJ Jacksons made me rethink the things I like about guitars.

There's a Jackson WRMG (identical to mine, only 2 controls instead of the 3 on my guitar) on our local Craigslist equivalent...and I'm so tempted to get it!


----------



## Blackwinged (Feb 12, 2013)

Is it true that RRMG's are made in Indonesia? I saw some info on them on the local site and it's said they're Mexican made. I personally think it's indonesian, but who knows. Has anyone here got one or maybe gonna buy? I'm quite interested in these guitars and just waiting for some reviews.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks great. I have gas for a king v.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Blackwinged said:


> Is it true that RRMG's are made in Indonesia? I saw some info on them on the local site and it's said they're Mexican made. I personally think it's indonesian, but who knows. Has anyone here got one or maybe gonna buy? I'm quite interested in these guitars and just waiting for some reviews.


 
Not sure. The pro series Dinkys are made in mexico and the soloists are indonesian. No idea about the RRs.

I got my SL2Q a while ago and if the rest of the new pro series from Jackson are as solid as that guitar then I'm sure there will be plenty of happy new Jackson owners in the coming months


----------



## tscoolberth (Feb 16, 2013)

Been looking for a new 6 string and Jackson has been high on the list , but looking in the $300 - $400 used range.


----------



## SrDeMaFp (Feb 17, 2013)

tscoolberth said:


> Been looking for a new 6 string and Jackson has been high on the list , but looking in the $300 - $400 used range.



Can't go wrong with ESP's LTD line. Best "bang for the buck" guitars out there, IMO.


----------



## JoeChugs (Feb 17, 2013)

I tried one at guitar center NYC, the neck was unbelievable. tempting me to go out and get the soloist if its the same. 

i was never a Jackson fan but I'm in love with these pro series


----------



## Metalcase (Apr 1, 2013)

Got a black rrtmg a few weeks ago but I had to return it. The low E buzzed open and on every fret enough to choke out the sustain. Couldn't be corrected by a tech. Also there was a visible knot on the maple neck (not a biggie but still a sign of the quality). This rhoads had everything I wanted...actives, non-painted neck and fixed bridge. Now I'm on the fence about ordering another one. Mass production = less quality control. So it's a crapshoot. And the new Indonesian factory might be going through a learning process?


----------



## awake44 (Apr 1, 2013)

Got sl2q soloist. Not happy with quallity. There is gap beetwen binding and headtsock`s wood. Also truss rod cover`s screws are so poor quality, that it`s very easy to destroy them. However they used nice wood on neck. Also necka shape is just perfect. I think I will return this one and check if only I was unlucky with the piece I got.


----------



## satchisgod (Apr 1, 2013)

that particular model caught my eye recently. Looks very nice. Been ages since I played a Jackson.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 1, 2013)

awake44 said:


> Got sl2q soloist. Not happy with quallity. There is gap beetwen binding and headtsock`s wood. Also truss rod cover`s screws are so poor quality, that it`s very easy to destroy them. However they used nice wood on neck. Also necka shape is just perfect. I think I will return this one and check if only I was unlucky with the piece I got.


 
That's unfortunate. I've been very pleased with mine. Hopefully you have better luck!


----------



## Metalcase (Apr 5, 2013)

Now I'm thinking about an ESP LTD MS-1...


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Apr 7, 2013)

Metalcase said:


> Now I'm thinking about an ESP LTD MS-1...



Do it...amazing guitar! Doesn't have an unfinished neck though, but the gloss paint is smooth and wont slow you down at all.


----------

